# Any overnighting in Toulouse?



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi, we're heading towards Toulouse and would really like to have a look. Is there anywhere we can park up overnight that would be convenient (7.4m van)? We'd prefer to be in the town if possible.

No sign of any France Passion or even an aire anywhere near!

Thanks.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

http://www.camping-toulouse.com/

This is a site just off the N20 main road.. Has bus and train into city, also says on website bike path via canal..
Never stayed there, passed by on several occassions and made a note of it.... May be of use.. If it is and you stay please do a review on the campsite database..

ps... I did read a thread once here on MHF and they do tours of the airbus factory and that is nearby somewhere..


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Toulouse*

Useful info Steve as I will probably try the N20/A20 on the next run to Spain. Destination....pitch 64 hopefully!

Russell


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I did try to list it in the campsite database ages ago. BUT it was rejected as a member had not physically stayed there..
N20 / A20 "next time".. :lol: you always say that and still go via Clermont..!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Tonka - that's in the satnav already!


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I have stayed there not a bad site shower block okay, Have seen RV's on site in Nov but pitch are about 8m deep. Electric gates with a pass key. Best to park across the road and then ring the bell on the gate they will come and let you in.

http://maps.google.co.uk/?ie=UTF8&ll=43.655391,1.417408&spn=0.0068,0.020707&t=h&z=16

Andy


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Clermont*



tonka said:


> I did try to list it in the campsite database ages ago. BUT it was rejected as a member had not physically stayed there..
> N20 / A20 "next time".. :lol: you always say that and still go via Clermont..!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yes that is because I like the signs for Clermont Ferrand! 
 
Russell


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

How strange. The nearest Aire is 27 KM away in Venerque

http://www.microsofttranslator.com/...pingcar-infos.com/Francais/aire.php?numid=809

Doesn't seem to be anything in or around Toulouse. Perhaps they don't like Le Camping Car!


----------



## maxautotrail (Aug 21, 2007)

tonka said:


> http://www.camping-toulouse.com/
> 
> This is a site just off the N20 main road.. Has bus and train into city, also says on website bike path via canal..
> Never stayed there, passed by on several occassions and made a note of it.... May be of use.. If it is and you stay please do a review on the campsite database..
> ...


I understand that the site also takes Camping Cheques.

The Airbus factory tour (well the one for the A380) is here...

43.654832 N
1.360588 E

You do have to book the tour in advance on the web site.

http://www.taxiway.fr/

Hope that helps.

Keith


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

barryd said:


> How strange. The nearest Aire is 27 KM away in Venerque
> 
> http://www.microsofttranslator.com/...pingcar-infos.com/Francais/aire.php?numid=809
> 
> Doesn't seem to be anything in or around Toulouse. Perhaps they don't like Le Camping Car!


....stopped here a few years ago, very quiet, nice town.

curlyboy


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

We stayed there, and it was very convenient - thanks for the info!

I will do a review when I've more access time.

It was functional rather than pretty - lots of very long-term by the looks of it. But there was a fabulous new shower/toilet/everything block.

Getting into Toulouse is very easy - they run a people carrier to the metro at 9.30am and back again at 6pm, but if these times don't suit, it's a 10min walk or so to the bus stop and it gets you to the metro in about 10mins. You don't have to wait more than 5mins for the metro - how do they do it?!

And I can really recommend Toulouse as a city to visit. We spent a couple of days, really only touched the surface, but hubby says it's one of his favourite city stops this trip - and that includes Santiago, Lisbon, Seville..... Praise indeed.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I've added that review to it won't be visible for a couple of days I don't think, till it's moderated.

I gave it 7/10 because it doesn't have many of the facilites that lots of folk look for - swimming pool etc, but really, for our purposes of using it as a base for a city visit, it was excellent - 9 or 10 out of 10.


----------

